

Dave Winer Says Google (Google+ Api) Doesn't Get It - moses1400
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/09/15/googleDoesntGetIt.html

======
nextparadigms
Strongly disagree. They may do that later, but it would be dumb to do it now.
They let people post tweets to Google Buzz, and then Google Buzz was overrun
by tweets, and nobody was interested in actually using Google Buzz anymore.
They just used Twitter and automatically posted tweets to Google Buzz.

It would be a grave mistake on Google's part to do that so early in the
product's life, when people are still figuring out how to use it best.

